# Employment Visa Cancellation‏



## mfi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

I have come to Dubai 2 weeks ago on employment visa but visa is not yet stamped on passport and I have not gone for medical as well. It'still a pink paper visa.

The company wants to cancel the visa due to some issues. They are also willing to allow me to search for new job.

What I want to ask is:

1. Will I get any kind of ban upon cancellation of visa? If yes, what will be the duration of ban?

2. I heard, if you pay AED 5,000 to labour ministry, the ban gets remove immediately. Is that correct?

3. After cancellation, how many days can I stay in UAE?

4. Is the BAN put upon employer's wish? Can employer prevent the employee to be banned OR it will be put essentially? 

Thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Speak to the MOL:

Ministry of Labour

p.s: a search of the forum will show this link being quoted multiple times


----------



## mfi (Jun 24, 2013)

I searched the forum but some of my questions were missing.

Thanks.


----------

